
The best time to schedule an interview, look for a new job, start freelancing - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/career/87676/10-common-it-career-questions
======
gaius
This is crazy:

 _"Go spend a dollar on a thank you card. It has to be a custom note, with a
reference to something about the interview you enjoyed, something you
appreciated, or something about the company. I think everybody sends an email,
but adding that personal touch goes a long way."_

Maybe it's different in other countries, but in the UK if you did that, it
would absolutely guarantee that the interviewer would consider you a bit
deranged and certainly unemployable. Probably sectionable.

~~~
spokey
Are you serious? A written "thank you for the interview" note might be
uncommon in the US but it's pretty much conventional interview wisdom. And if
it is uncommon that's all the more reason to do it: you'll stand out.

Do you truly think a written thank you note would be a negative in the UK?

When I interview candidates for anything but relatively entry level positions
I'll generally write off a candidate that doesn't bother to at least send a
follow up email. The interview process is among the most personally
significant forms of professional communication. If you're not thorough and
don't take the initiative to follow up when interviewing, how are you going to
behave when you have much less of a personal stake in the matter? (This is, by
the way, also a good reason to make sure your resume/cv is as perfect if you
can make it. If you don't bother to proofread your resume, what is your
business communication going to look like?)

~~~
gaius
_Do you truly think a written thank you note would be a negative in the UK?_

As someone who interviews a lot, yes, definitely. It is wildly inappropriate.
Pre-hiring, apart from the actual interviews obviously, every interaction with
a candidate has to go through HR. If a candidate tracked me down and sent me a
handwritten note I would probably tell Security to never let them back into
the building!

